# What/how much to feed ancistrus/bristlenose babies in a community tank



## chris oe

Turns out I have at least one male bristlenose pleco after all, since I've been spotting baby plecos today. They're in a heavily planted 55. So how do I keep them fed? What do I feed them? Should I just pile on the algae wafers and zucchini and hope enough extra is around for the babies? Hooboy.


----------



## majerah1

I think you should add a slice of zucchini and maybe an algae wafer or two.Its very easy to overfeed babies(coming from a betta breeder,no experience with BP)I would think it would be far worse to overfeed and mess up the waterquality than to feed a little at a time,watching how much is consumed.Then adjust as necessary.


----------



## laxforlife

How big are they? Pleco babies can eat exactly what an adult pleco can. So if you throw in zuchini or a wafer they will be fine. If you have an extra tank you can throw them in there if you are really worried about them getting food. But in my experience they should be fine. 

DJ


----------



## chris oe

They seem to be a centimeter to a cent and a half long, and some are light while others are dark (cute cute cute) I figure I'm going to throw a big chunk (4-5") of zucchini in today and hopefully get to see how many there are. I've seen at least two at the same time.


----------



## majerah1

We demand pictures of cuteness!


----------



## laxforlife

I second that^^. But thats a decent size you will prob have atleast 15 on that slice. If nothing ate them 

DJ


----------



## chris oe

My camera is crappy. I keep getting foreground blurrs and excellent in focus shots of the back ground vegetation. I will try my phone camera and see if that is any better.


----------

